# Loss of urge but BM is normal?



## alpha66 (May 19, 2011)

I no more feel the urge to move bowel. But if I sit on toilet, with little strain, i can move bowel and the stool is very normal (not hard but soft)if i wait for about 3 days without going, then I can feel the urge and move lots of stool. (first part that comes out is hard and later part is soft)also, with fleet enema, I can feel the urge and have good BM.Can anyone tell me what is wrong with me? Could this be a nerve problem? Or pelvic floor dyfunction?This loss of urge started after taking docustae sodium for 2 or 3 months. But I thought you don't become dependent on docusate.If i drink prune juice, i can feel some sensation throu abdomen but no sense of urge from rectal area.I would appreciate any advice or explanation.


----------



## ArtLady1 (Feb 2, 2007)

alpha66 said:


> I no more feel the urge to move bowel. But if I sit on toilet, with little strain, i can move bowel and the stool is very normal (not hard but soft)if i wait for about 3 days without going, then I can feel the urge and move lots of stool. (first part that comes out is hard and later part is soft)also, with fleet enema, I can feel the urge and have good BM.Can anyone tell me what is wrong with me? Could this be a nerve problem? Or pelvic floor dyfunction?This loss of urge started after taking docustae sodium for 2 or 3 months. But I thought you don't become dependent on docusate.If i drink prune juice, i can feel some sensation throu abdomen but no sense of urge from rectal area.I would appreciate any advice or explanation.


----------



## ArtLady1 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Hello, I can definitely relate. My lower colon seems sluggish and my BM's can be soft, but I don't have the urge as I should. I have been using MOM each night to keep things flowing, but that often doesn't work. I have had upper and lower endoscopies, and my doctor says "it is only IBS". I hope there is someone out there that can give us an explanation. Let me know if you find a solution and good luck.*


----------



## alpha66 (May 19, 2011)

ArtLady1 said:


> *Hello, I can definitely relate. My lower colon seems sluggish and my BM's can be soft, but I don't have the urge as I should. I have been using MOM each night to keep things flowing, but that often doesn't work. I have had upper and lower endoscopies, and my doctor says "it is only IBS". I hope there is someone out there that can give us an explanation. Let me know if you find a solution and good luck.*


I talked to my doctor about this yesterday. He said that I am not feeling the urge because the stool is not in the rectum yet.So I asked, then how come I was able to push out stool using abdominal pressure? Then he said that even if the stool is above the rectum, you can push it out using abdominal pressure.So seems like I was not waiting enough instead, in fear of not having BM, I forced stool out using pressure even before it reaches the rectum.Also if you use too much laxative causing very watery stool, then you won't feel the urge because stool need to have some bulk to signal the rectum.So I would suggest you to wait until stool come down to rectum fully and make an urge. Do not take too much laxatives. Your stool need to be well formed to feel the urge.That is what I am doing now. I will let you know how it goes.


----------

